# Recovering saved wpa keys



## Pyeti (Apr 29, 2008)

nothing illegal going on here i just need the wpa key on my wireless lol.
after setting up the wireless in my house earlier this year i have forgotten my wpa key. it is saved in the windows wireless manager thing but i cant remember it and would like to have it so i can use my wireless in ubuntu. 
thanks for any help you can give


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

Log on to your router, and change it to something you remember.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

figure out a way to download the config, that will have it in there. [like backup the config option]


----------



## Darknova (Apr 29, 2008)

Google is your friend.

Seriously, there is a free program that can access the WPA key from your PC. It's very simple, and even easier to find


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the program here:

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wireless_key.html


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

I still say changing it to something he'll actually remember is the best option. lol.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I still say changing it to something he'll actually remember is the best option. lol.



But doesn't that defeat the purpose of it being hard to crack? If you can easily remember it then you either have some kind of god-like memory, or it's far too easy to crack.


----------



## zatblast (Apr 29, 2008)

come up with something easy to remember, yet that few would guess....

my key is 24char long, 5 numbers mixed in there but short version is it goes 

applebearcatdogelephant12345



could probably just crack your own key.... acctualy that sounds like fun might do it to mine some day...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

Darknova said:


> But doesn't that defeat the purpose of it being hard to crack? If you can easily remember it then you either have some kind of god-like memory, or it's far too easy to crack.



Not if the key is something only you can relate to.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 29, 2008)

I can remember my wireless key because I input it so often.  It is in hexadecimal, and has 10 characters.  There is no pattern.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

or you could just use a packet sniffer to get it , if you were so inclined, and the router was inaccessible


----------

